# My How Time Flies



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi All. Lets get a little Off Topic from some of the other things we may have been discussing that may have been a little more off beat. I have been remarking to my Wife lately that it really seems to feel like we have had Radar in our lives for a long time but t hasn't even been two months since we got him. 

I am often amazed at how it seems to us like it's been more like a few months rather than the short period of two months. These little wonderful Hav's do really enrich the lives of those around them and make every day a joy to wake up to. 

I have this afternoon/day shift at work from 12 noon to 8 p.m. and I have been getting up early 7 a.m. not only to feed Radar which may eventually get unnecessary but I will get up with him anyway to bond with him in the mornings and I want to have him on walks and I train him in the mornings. I love to bond with Radar and he's been a real treat for us to have in our lives. 

I think just as Hav's grow at a rate seven times faster than humans well I guess the time we spend with them as our family members seems longer than it really is. My Wife and I Love Radar Very Much and right now we can't imagine what our lives would be like without him with us. It really isn't a myth when they talk about the effects of this wonderful little companion on us people.

We are very fortunate to have Radar in our Lives and when You read this Thread I hope that you Give Your little Hav a great Big Hug and lots of Puppy Kisses.

Take Care.

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Derek,

You are too darn cute 

Yes, indeed...they do enrich our lives in so many ways. I can relate, it seems like I've had her my whole life  I'm kicking myself now for waiting so long to get a Havanese! I could be in full blown MHS by now with 7! ound:

7 kids, and 7 Havs...Now, people really *would* think I'm nuts! ound:

Kara


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

My Hav made sure I gave him a big hug and HE gave ME plenty of kisses before I left for work this morning. And he deserved it, because after 5 weeks of getting me up anywhere between 3 and 4:30 in the morning, every morning, he finally let me sleep until 5:30 today. Hooray! Believe me, based on the level of sleep deprivation I was suffering, I thought we'd had him for years! The kids complain that he seems to prefer me to them (gee, wonder if that could have to do with who gets up with him every morning), but we are all crazy about him and he's worth losing a little sleep over.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sunnygirl said:


> My Hav made sure I gave him a big hug and HE gave ME plenty of kisses before I left for work this morning. And he deserved it, because after 5 weeks of getting me up anywhere between 3 and 4:30 in the morning, every morning, he finally let me sleep until 5:30 today. Hooray! Believe me, based on the level of sleep deprivation I was suffering, I thought we'd had him for years! The kids complain that he seems to prefer me to them (gee, wonder if that could have to do with who gets up with him every morning), but we are all crazy about him and he's worth losing a little sleep over.


I could've wrote that post! lol She's gotten me up the last few mornings around 5am to go outside to potty, and my kids are also a wee jealous that she's so attached to me.

But I say the same thing...I'm the one that is up at the butcrack of dawn, and give all the buttbaths! ound:, and all the lil' things that we mommies and daddies do.

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino waits for me every morning to sit down at our kitchen table and he's up in my lap giving hugs, snuggles & kisses! I love it! He won't do ANYTHING else until he gets his morning loving.....I repeat ......he's by far the BEST little dog that has ever owned me!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree! Great post Derek. Im missing my guys now. When I get home Goldie will be on my side like velcro since I was gone. She wont be like that too long, as she is independent. But Stogie is a mommas dog and I cant wait to see him also!

Goldie has gone through phases of waking me up really early. Im usually in a zombie walk to the door, she goes out and then will go back to bed. That was never an option, she knows we go back to bed. Now she goes out around 7 and we go back to bed. Sometimes she will sleep in. Make sure they go right before you go to bed!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Derek, me and my husband have had the exact same discusssion. We got Jasper in March 2006 and Cash in March 2007- and after the 1rst 2 months of the first pup we couldn't believe that Jas hadn't been with us for ever. And now with Cash he's only been with us for 4 months and yet the our little family of 4 seems like it's always been this way. great post.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I always wanted to post this type of thread. I think the ultimate is when you rescue a Havanese and they love you forever for it. The one selfless act could be rescuing a precious life that can't fight for itself. Give it a chance at a second chance.

I hope I make a lot of people really appreciate the little gift they have. I know we all love our little Hav's and appreciate them but this just reinforces the point that they have unconditional love for us...when you come home in a bad mood they will be there to brighten your day up a little.....when you are sick they will comfort you and lay by your side......and when you are grieving the loss of a loved one they will feel your pain and be your confidant to help you through the night. 

Take Care All......:wave:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I've always had dogs it seems (and cats), but these guys are so endearing you can't help but give your whole heart to them. They are smart, loving, and very funny. My husband can't believe the games I play with them, like hide and seek. 

I wake up to puppy kisses and then they have to get their belly rubs before we get up. This morning they played a half hour of giggling carrot tug of war.
They do take work, but it is all worth it.


----------

